# has anyone tried this stuff



## RikkiRicardo (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all you gold bugs

Here is a website that i would like to know would this be good to invest in this product also equipment.

http://www.bont.cn/product/product.php?en=en&class1=1&class2=58&class3=81


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 6, 2011)

*" BT-501 Gold Stripping Powder as a yellow powder "*

I'd stay well away from that site... bunch of baloney...

I wonder where they got the machine that seperates poeples from their money... :evil:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 6, 2011)

It's very hard to tell due the horrible English on the website. It is interesting, though, especially if they've come up with a non-cyanide (is it or isn't it?) electrolytic method for stripping gold. May involve thiosulfate. The equipment is probably a waste of money since, with the chemicals, you could set it up with buckets, electrodes, and a rectifier. Will it attack copper - big question. It would be interesting to get samples of the chemicals.


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 6, 2011)

I wonder if the gold stripping liquids are just H2SO4 :lol:


----------



## dtectr (Jul 7, 2011)

If you look at the technical papers, one system, Bt 527 or 8 or something, is for an iodine leach, that is "not corrosive to the base metal." I guess you're paying for a buffered iodine solution with that one? :shock:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 7, 2011)

I didn't see the technical papers. Hard to get anything out of them but it seems the processes are either iodine or cyanide. Nothing new. The silver process seems to be for film.


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi
Back at this old post i just got some info from the company regards BT-501
BT-501 is used with sodium cyanide, which is needed, or else they can't strip gold
for every 1kg it needs 20grams sodium cyanide now what I'm trying to figure out what other chemical that they
would use with sodium cyanide to strip gold as i feel that 20grams of cyanide is low.
They also state that 1kg can dissolve 300g to 500g of gold.
http://www.bont.cn/product/showproduct30_en.htm



RikkiRicardo


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2014)

Just a guess http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_percarbonate, maybe it could just be Oxi-clean laundry detergent relabeled.


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Sep 3, 2014)

Butcher

from there site it says that it is yellow and Sodium percarbonate is white.also do you think that 20grams of cyanide to little for 1kg?
to recover that much gold.


RikkiRicardo


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 3, 2014)

m-NBSS is a common oxidizer used with sodium cyanide to strip gold. It is yellowish.


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Sep 3, 2014)

I've been doing searches on this Sodium percarbonate and Cyanide gold leaching and this sound interesting

http://www.google.com/patents/US5336474

The process as claimed in claim 26, wherein said leaching solution has a pH value of 9 to 12 and contains 0.02 to 0.2% by weight cyanide, 

RikkiRicardo


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Sep 3, 2014)

So from the looks of it this is what they are selling .
nothing new



RikkiRicardo


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2014)

RikkiRicardo,

I will not be any help when it comes to cyanide.

I just know I have used sodium per-carbonate as an oxidizer or a source of peroxide.
I do not know what the BT-501 is, but it would not surprise me to learn it was a common chemical, or a common oxidizer.

We see chemicals companies doing this all of the time, they may take a common chemical (sometimes basically selling you a barrel of water that the powdered salt is dissolved in , like sodium hydroxide, they may add a little bit of another chemical (that may or may not be that helpful, or beneficial) and label it with their own proprietary number, or name, and sell it as an improved chemical over the regular chemical.
Like sodium hydroxide prills you can buy from another chemical company, one day I ask the chemical salesman why we were buying a barrel of water (while pointing to the dissolved barrel of sodium hydroxide) his company just sold to the company I was working for, he looked at me puzzled, he said they added a touch of phosphate and it was better than the dry hydroxide prills another company sells, I told him I already buy phosphate to add to the boiler, what good is a few drops of phosphate in his hydroxide solution going to do me, he could not answer the question, or did not want to, as he gets a commission on selling us these barrels of water (or watered down caustic soda).

They do the same thing with common testing solutions, like naming dilute sulfuric acid with a company logo and number, or taking a pH indicator and giving it a company number, and selling it as part of their special testing kit, which you can only buy from them, and of course it is always better than any other company's dilute sulfuric acid, or wide range pH indicator...


----------

